# 4410 eHydro just won't go



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, maybe this'll be the last question for a while. I've ordered a service manual. 

This tractor had 670 hrs when I got it. It now has 890. Every once in a while it just won't go. I can be working along and change directions or stop and try to resume motion and it just won't go. Not forward or backward. Allowing it to sit, running, for a while doesn't help. Nor does changing throttle setting. As soon as I shut the engine off and restart it, it goes fine and may not happen again for a month. Fluid levels are fine. I'm asking now because I'm about to change out all the filters and fluids and want to see if there's something I should dig into while the fluid is out.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When this problem occurs, are you looking at the malfuction code light in the right side rear fender. Note and count the number of light long and short pulses. This is a malfunction code that tells you what the controller is finding a problem with.


----------

